# New Pics - November 01, 2006



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006Nov01

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I was looking at the pictures thinking that you had gotten a break, finally, from getting in so many sick ones...until I came to the sick one. That little guy has "the look" we've talked about recently. Any idea what the problem is?

The others look so good and I hope, with your healing hands, the other one will soon look just like them.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Terry, I was looking at the pictures thinking that you had gotten a break, finally, from getting in so many sick ones...until I came to the sick one. That little guy has "the look" we've talked about recently. Any idea what the problem is?
> 
> The others look so good and I hope, with your healing hands, the other one will soon look just like them.


Thanks, Maggie .. nope .. no real break from things here .. just too busy to be taking pictures aside from the new incoming.

That pretty black duck was limp when I found her at the park yesterday. She's some better today but cannot stand or use her legs .. pretty thin .. inside of mouth/tongue almost white instead of healthy pink. The symptoms are similar to botulism and/or poison, but I don't think it's either. Might be hardware disease (heavy metal poisoning) but won't know that without an x-ray. Also could be egg bound, but I don't think it's that either.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 



Oooooo...good luck with that dark color Duck...!


I have no ideas...other than that some 'Trader Joes' house-brand canned Corn might be a little bit of a moralle booster, if he will eat at all.

That is THE brand of choice of course for Ducks ( according to mine anyway, and she was very truthful in these matters...)

Misu and Tofu and lots of fresh Cilantro cut up for easy bites also...might help pull some of the toxins or poisons ( plus he should like them generally if his appetite is at all willing to find interests)...otherwise I feel totally helpless to come up with any ideas...

Antibiotics and warmth I suppose, just for prudence sake...but you are likely already adminstering them I imagine...

Metronidazole might stimulate some intestinal immine function helps...

Pretty little Muscovy and China Ducks there too..!

Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The ducks are all gorgeous, even the darling black duck.

I hope she really improves, and if there is heavy metal toxicity, there are some great supportive measures of stuff you can give her. I think some metals will leach the calcium right out of their bones, as they are so destructive.

I listed some stuff on Pidgeys thread "Rough Weekend" . Check the last two pages of it, as there is some more info about it from Ron and Pidgey.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a handsome Muscovy. Love that mask! Is that green sheen on his body feathers in the first picture?

Quakers is too CUTE!!!

That black duck really seems to be having a bad time. Looks like his nictating membrane is exposed. Sure hope you can pull him around.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That poor fella, the look in his/her eyes is heartbreaking Best of luck in treating that sweetie!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The Muscovy is a female .. proof positive with an egg yesterday  Yes, her feathers are iridescent .. she is quite lovely.

Sadly, the black duck died during the night last night.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*The Black Duck ..*

passed away last night. This was truly a sad case. The duck showed a small amount of improvement over the past couple of days, but the "light of life" never returned to the eyes.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So sorry the black duck didn't make it. When they lose the will to live, all you can do is support and make them comfortable. And others just never seem to give up. They are incredible!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> So sorry the black duck didn't make it. When they lose the will to live, all you can do is support and make them comfortable. And others just never seem to give up. They are incredible!



Well said, Terri. I also lost an extremely messed up pigeon this afternoon .. this one fought the good fight, never gave up, and even in death you could see that the bird wasn't ready to go .. the eyes still told the story right up to the last second.

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry the baby didn't make it, It was his time to go and no matter how much you helped would have changed it. Thank you for trying!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

TAWhatley said:


> Well said, Terri. I also lost an extremely messed up pigeon this afternoon .. this one fought the good fight, never gave up, and even in death you could see that the bird wasn't ready to go .. the eyes still told the story right up to the last second.
> 
> Terry


Oh Terry, this really gets to me.....

I think the ones like that would hurt me the most to lose.

I don't know how you do this, day after day, and just keep right on doing it.

Bless you for all you do,
Linda


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*Aaargh - ducks!*

Terry! They're too cute! Muscovies and swedes? and pekins - oh my! Looks like you have your hands full. Wish I could kiss them all. 

Quacks,

Tiff


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mrflapper said:


> Terry! They're too cute! Muscovies and swedes? and pekins - oh my! Looks like you have your hands full. Wish I could kiss them all.
> 
> Quacks,
> 
> Tiff


   I am blessed .. but no Swedes in there !

Terry


----------

